# Fish room questions



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

I'm looking at setting up a small fish room, and am hoping I can get some advice from those with more experience than me

Ideally, I'm hoping to start off with six 40 gallon tanks, three 20 gallon tanks, and three 10 gallon tanks. 

My first question is in regards to sourcing the tanks. Where should I go about sourcing the tanks that won't cost me a fortune? Is there anywhere local? I had initially planned upon waiting until the $1/gallon sale started up again at the big box retailers down in the states. 

My second question is in regards to filtration. Is there a method with comparable cost/efficiency to sponge filters on a central aeration system?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You should post a LF (Looking For) add in the FW equipment section asking for 40s, 20s & 10s.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

A central air pump, and sponge filters are the way to go imo. A small room could be heated to one temperature, or buy new/used heaters, and heat your tanks individually.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Plumberboy said:


> A central air pump, and sponge filters are the way to go imo. A small room could be heated to one temperature, or buy new/used heaters, and heat your tanks individually.


I was thinking of using small heaters in each tank and letting the abient room temperature do the rest



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You should post a LF (Looking For) add in the FW equipment section asking for 40s, 20s & 10s.


I've had a posting up for a while and haven't had much response


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would plumb them to one sump with two or three larger heaters and run a drip system for water changes but that's just me


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

dino said:


> I would plumb them to one sump with two or three larger heaters and run a drip system for water changes but that's just me


Unfortunately, I don't think that will be an option. I plan to keep African and south american cichlids, which require very different water parameters


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

then you are planning on buffering the tanks? I have kept both with our water parameters out of the tap with no problems for years but yes that does make sense especially if they are wild caught


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

dino said:


> then you are planning on buffering the tanks? I have kept both with our water parameters out of the tap with no problems for years but yes that does make sense especially if they are wild caught


Yes, was planning on buffering


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

What kind of heating is available? If you got gas furnace then just keep the room warm with no heaters at ambient temp. If you got something crappy like baseboard heaters, you'll want a space heater that can maintain a constant temperature. It may be cheaper for you though to use heaters, or just more convenient. More heaters though means more chance of failure.

But yeah, central air pump with sponge filters is the norm and cheapest filtration.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

working in a heated room is sometimes uncomfortable, especially in the summer, and I would make a point of putting in some type of ventilation, like a bathroom fan, hooked up to a humidistat. Even if you use individual heaters. Especially if you are planning to have the room for a long time.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Get a dehumidifier for sure and a fan blowing out. Or you will get humidity and mold. 
Definitely a blower and sponges. Just need the pump, and some pvc pipe and some valves. 
Make your racks convenient for seeing and cleaning. Not too low down and not too high. Two rows. Have a laundry tub or raised bathtub for cleaning and draining that's convenient . 
The more user friendly layout the more enjoyable it is. If it's cluttered or squishy it gets old quick. 
If you want to get even easier you can have pipes with valves above each tank to fill. 
Less
Chance
For flying spraying hoses. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

